# Wall Mounting Plasma and Wiring Solutions



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

To start off planning to wall mount new 50'' plasma i'm in need of some cabling solutions i looked at the brush type letter box option to route cables down to units for AV, any other options out there and also good guide for perfect height, also good place for cat 5 cable and satellite cable and dish, also what cables needed.
I have planned dish with 4 lnb direct cable to each tv keep old ariel and booster as well, and have old Sony AV amp and Kef 2005 with sub to connect and also DVD Recorder and might get blue-ray player , also plan to hard wire cat 5 cable and also connect my Synology DS211+ , please can you tel me what other cables you would run and any tips , i'm good with electrical work and also joinery etc, thanks Derek


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Derek

I think I might be able to offer some advice here, being a AV/Hi Fi nut I did something very similar 3 years ago and then the same for my Dad, Brother in Law and a couple of my friends.

I built a floating wall





































I have got pictures of the whole build.

After many hours of research I found the ideal height of the TV to be your normal seating position should be in line with 1/3 bottom of the screen, for me this was 42"

So In the rack I have the following that all needed to be cabled up to the server cupboard (little room under the stairs !)

A/V amp
DVD Recorder
Playstation 3
XBOX
Virginmedia TiVo
HTPC
Blu Ray Player
DVD/SACD Player
CD Player
Centre Speaker

I ran the following cable from the back of the unit, 10 x Cat5e, 2 x HDMI, cable for the rear speakers, 20mtr optical cable run to the PC on the other side of the room.










I also ran electrics and a RG6 feed for the cable box.

The wall between us and next door was also sound proofed, this was achieved by creating a cavity then filling it with loft insulation, creating a double skin wall from 2 x sheets of plaster board filled with sound proofing material call green glue.










Hope this helps any questions please ask


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

That's Fantastic it's 11 years since my last system i installed so need to re do all stuff problem is i have two story house with difficult acces been looking for best ways to connect it all, i will give you an idea of kit

1. Panasonic TX-P50GT50 Free Sat & Free View Built in,will be soon connections below 

4 x HDMI, SCART, Component/Composite, aerial, Freesat, ethernet & audio outs

2. Sony Receiver STR-DB940 11 years old but fantastic connections below

Digital Optical,tv/sat & DVD one as well, Component, Digital Coxial, video and Audio In 

3. Sony HXD 870 DVD Recorder it has HDMI , Digital coxial Component and scarts that connects to tv at preset but not any good for new one

4. Might get Blue Ray Player Pana

5. imac in kitchen and router upstair's connected to Sonos , Synology DS211+ and switch to my office on network.

6. Kef KHT 2005 with PSW2000 Sub

Planned to cat 5 from tv to Router switch net gear 5 way, and 4 LNB sat dish direct to tv along with coxial from ariel through buster, also what would you recommend to connect the computer imac to system or just pic up the computer from network with NAS or cable it?, also because amp older how would you connect the new TV to amp and DVD Recorder and possible Blueray if you think it is worth it, i believe in good cables i currently have Ixos and few opther makes , also any recommendation on best place to get good sat double screened is that best, thanks derek


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/

All you ever need on that side


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Also got a lot of music and Video on Imac and plan to get new ipad 3 is Apple Tv any good to stream this or cable it etc , thanks Derek


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

If your house is full of apple tech then yes I'd say so. 

However a wdtv can do it all! There's no video/audio format it can't play. Plus has network built in so as long as your music/video is set to be shared on your home network it's all accessible!

Whereas apple is very restricted


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

If you need a wall mount have a look at m-formonline.co.uk
We design and manufacture them all in the UK.

Do something on there called a Cubo2, it's an AV rack that's sound proofed and has a freestanding column and TV bracket, take a look...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Any other advice welcome thanks derek


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

This was something I wanted to do and a friend talked me out of it so no floating wall but my plasma is bolted to ply which is carriage bolted to the concrete blocks behind all cabling is run down between plasterboard and block wall


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

essjay said:


> Hi Derek
> 
> I think I might be able to offer some advice here, being a AV/Hi Fi nut I did something very similar 3 years ago and then the same for my Dad, Brother in Law and a couple of my friends.
> 
> ...


have you got the whole build posted anywhere? would love to read that !


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

as above and me!


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

^^ Me too^^


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I built a false wall 3 years ago. Obviously build with as many cables as you could conceivably need. You'll most likely want the socket (I'd put in a double) for the TV up at TV height, a couple well made High Speed HDMI with Ethernet cables, 'some' Cat 5 cables. Things like optical/scart/RGB/Composite/Coaxial are on the way out (some arguably gone) but you may want to plug in an old games system etc at some point! A couple 'mousies' also to make installing new cables easier are a must too! If you're mounding speakers on the wall a couple sets of wires to each point.

I used to always skimp on cables BUT when they're not easily replaced in these instances go for good quality, well made cables is a must. These don't have to cost a fortune but a couple steps up from 79p ebay ones! I've had a couple nightmares with HDMI cables.



Junior Bear said:


> If your house is full of apple tech then yes I'd say so.
> 
> However a wdtv can do it all! There's no video/audio format it can't play. Plus has network built in so as long as your music/video is set to be shared on your home network it's all accessible!
> 
> Whereas apple is very restricted


Don't mix up iTunes limitations and 'apple tech' limitations. You can have all apple hardware and use PLEX or XBMC to play all file formats while using AirPlay features to beam it about the house; although the Apple Music or Remote App is the best I've used for music.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Derek,

I have my Plasma on an Omnimount LEDW60 mount so it sits almost flush to the wall, and you only need to have one fixing in the wall. You would need the bigger one for your tv i think.

I then have those brush/cable sockets located behind the TV, worked out where everything went then dropped the cables down the cavity and have them coming out of another one next to the socket. If you have units there it all stays hidden.

Another option if you don't have a cavity and one we've done for a few customers is to chase some of the wall out, and run a length of waste pipe down in the wall, skim back in around it and drop the cables down it :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

adlem said:


> Derek,
> 
> I have my Plasma on an Omnimount LEDW60 mount so it sits almost flush to the wall, and you only need to have one fixing in the wall. You would need the bigger one for your tv i think.
> 
> ...


Just seen your post and I ordered the brush entry sockets yesterday and started running cables I will get a 10m hdmi and switch to connect my iMac meet have a few are they any good


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

AVforums has some great installs and info


----------

